# Wood pellets



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Those in the Graca area might be interested to know that the factory there that manufactures pellets now sells 6 mm pellets in what they call a 'big bag' which is 1000 kgs of pellets for €145 + IVA which works out to be €178 in total and that in turn works out to be the equivalent of €2.69 per 15 kg bag or €1.64 less than the local Intermarche sells a 15 kg bag for.

Unfortunately, they only sell it in the big bags so pick up and unloading might be a bit of a problem but it's not an insurmountable one and I'm working on finding a way to do that.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most builders yard have 4 cubic metre lorries with hydraulic cranes most will rent with driver if your a customer, the only problem with buying like this is keeping pellets dry and usable as they soon adsorb moisture


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can keep them in my adega at least and that should be enough but with luck, I'll be able to get them in the boiler room itself which is always nice and warm....... at that saving, it's certainly well worth trying.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you can get a "spare" bag to put in boiler room then easy to transfer

LeRoy Merlin have a pallet offer of 15kg bagged 1155kg for 284.13 which works out cheaper and you have one at Coimbra
http://www.leroymerlin.pt/Site/Prod...mento-e-acessorios/Combustiveis/17424330.aspx


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ja but then I'd have to pay the transport costs from Coimbra to here whereas the Graca factory is only about a Km from home. 

I've got a spare pallet here so can put the pallet in the boiler room and then with a little luck might be able to have my neighbour lift the bag with his little mini digger and stand it on the pallet...... and if that doesn't work out, I'll try to find another way. 

I guess the only way to find out is to give it a go and see how difficult it'll be. 

Looking at the figures, Leroy Merlin's price works out at €0.25/kg plus delivery and my local factory in Graca works out at €0.17/kg with considerably less delivery cost. 

Admittedly, it's not bagged but I'm sure I can work out a plan to make the big bag thing work.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I wouldn't pay Leroy delivery costs, presumed your 4X4 would carry.
These "bags" are at least 1,5mts per side so if you don't have a 1.5 mtr wide door?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

1000 kg is a big load for a vehicle so not sure that'd be a good idea. - I was told the bags a 1 m x 1 m x 1.5 m with the 1.5 m being the height....... I'll definitely get that size into my adega because it has double doors and although I haven't measured the door to the boiler room, I reckon it'll just about squeeze through. 

If all else fails, I'll buy some strong plastic bags and bag it up.


----------

